# Long time, no post! New cover designs from Bookfly



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

*Jump to post #42 to see new covers and updates.* ​
Hi all,

As an aspiring author, I've been poking around the Writers' Cafe, and I've found so much useful information. The discussions on here certainly provide a lot to think about.

As a business owner, I'd like to start this thread to promote Bookfly Design. We provide custom cover design (for print and e-books) and copyediting services. James (our designer) has made hundreds of covers for audiobooks and is now making his design skills available to self-publishing authors. You can see his portfolio and learn more about our services at www.bookflydesign.com.

I'm posting one of our recent cover designs.










You can read more on our website, but here's a snippet of the author's thoughts on working with us:

"James created an image so fitting and eye-catching I was simply amazed. He took note of _Pivot_'s tone and themes, coupled them with the cover style I desired, and produced a distinctive and impressive image... I wholly recommend Bookfly Design to other authors." 
-L.C. Barlow

Thanks for checking us out, and thanks for all the valuable information!

-Kira


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

I wanted to update our thread to reflect Bookfly's expanded editing services. I now offer both proofreading and copyediting. To see an example of the difference between these services, check out the editing page at www.bookflydesign.com. 

Thanks!
Kira (editor at Bookfly Design)
[email protected]


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Seriously amazing covers there--bookmarked!


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Your covers are amazing.


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Happy holidays from Bookfly Design!

Struggling to come up with a unique gift idea for the indie writers in your life? Give the gift of a professional cover design or editing services for their next book. 

Contact us at [email protected] to purchase a gift certificate entitling the recipient to an e-book or print cover design, a copyedit, or a proofread.

We're currently booked into January, but a gift certificate will secure a spot in 2014. 

Thanks, and stay warm!

-Kira
www.bookflydesign.com


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Happy (belated) New Year, KBoarders!

We're excited to share a trio of covers Bookfly recently designed for Matt Bronleewe's August Adams Adventure series. Matt had previously published the first two books, but he wanted to give his series a fresh, consistent look for the release of _Man of Action_.

If you're considering giving your books new covers for the new year, check out www.BookflyDesign.com to see how we can help you.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Stunning covers - excellent work - bookmarking your site as well!


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks, Pauline! Much appreciated.


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi All!

Just wanted to share some covers Bookfly recently designed for suspense/thriller writer Michael Berrier. These books aren't part of a series, but James gave them a consistent tone to create a distinctive author brand.

We offer a series discount - $50 off cover design starting with the second book in a series.
























If you're interested in mountaineering and stories of suspense, you might want to check out Cargo. Berrier is donating all proceeds from January sales of Cargo to charities that fight human trafficking.


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Time for some shameless self-promotion!

We were excited to learn that Bookfly's design for _Cargo_ (see above post) took top honors in the fiction category of Joel Friedlander's January e-book cover design awards. Quite an honor--especially considering all the gorgeous covers in this month's competition.

If you're interested in the cover design process, James Egan (our designer) wrote a blog post about his approach to making the cover.


----------



## RichardWolanski (Jan 20, 2014)

Excellent covers!

Definitely bookmarked!


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks, Richard! Love the creepiness of your covers--especially _The Wanderland_.


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Happy St. Patrick's Day! Here are a couple of recent covers designed by Bookfly that just so happen to be wearing the right color.

















We're currently booking cover designs and editing for the second half of April. You can learn more about our services and check out our portfolio at our website.


----------



## Philip Harris (Dec 15, 2013)

There's some great covers there. I'm not quite ready to commission anything yet, but I do have a couple of questions. Email to follow.


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks, Philip. We've responded to your email. Please don't hesitate to let us know if you have any more questions.


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Just wanted to update our thread and share the cover for the recently released _I, Jequon_, Part I of the Nephilim Chronicles, by Jeremy Lee James. 
For those of you writing a series, we're offering a discount: $50 off each cover design, starting with the second book in the series. 
You can read about Jeremy's experience working with Bookfly and see what other authors have to say about our cover design and editing services at www.bookflydesign.com.


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Just wanted to share our cover designs for some exciting recent releases (in order: an epic fantasy, a noir urban fantasy, and a post-apocalyptic survival story).

For those looking for some guidance in the cover design process, check out our recent blog post: Six Things to Consider RE: Book Cover Design.

We're currently booking into June and beyond for custom book cover design, copyediting, and proofreading.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Stopping by to share some recently released books with covers designed by Bookfly.

















Bookfly Design offers custom book cover design, copyediting, and proofreading. You can learn more about our services, read testimonials from authors, and browse our portfolio at www.bookflydesign.com.

We're booking into July and August for both cover design and editing.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi K-Boarders!

I just wanted to share two recently released books with covers by Bookfly Design. One is a historical mystery set in 1901 Minneapolis. The other is the tale of a lovelorn San Francisco chef. You can probably figure out which is which!

















You can see more covers and read customer testimonials at www.bookflydesign.com. 
To see new covers as they're released, like us on Facebook.

Here's a quick rundown of what we offer:

*Custom book cover design*
Unique, professional covers for books of all genres
No charge for stock photography
Up to five rounds of revisions
Smaller images (including a 3D mockup) for promotional purposes
Barcode made from your ISBN

_Ebook cover package: $449
Print cover package (includes an ebook cover): $599
Series discount: $50 off cover design for books two and three in a series_

*Proofreading*
I focus on cleaning up typos and errors in grammar, punctuation, spelling, capitalization, and verb tense.
_Rate: $0.005 (half a cent) per word_

*Copyediting*
Includes proofreading, but I go more in-depth, making suggestions to improve flow and clarity and enhance your writing style. I'll note inconsistencies and potential points of confusion while helping you tighten and smooth out your writing. 
_Rate: $0.015 (1.5 cents) per word_

With both levels of editing, my ultimate goal is to help you improve your book while maintaining your voice. I use track changes, so you can review and accept or reject all my edits. I also offer sample edits of up to five double-spaced pages to help you decide if my editing style works for you.

We're currently booking into July and August for both covers and editing.

Please don't hesitate to ask questions here, via PM, our Facebook page, the contact us form on our website, or email us at [email protected]

Thanks for looking!

-Kira


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

We're excited to announce that Bookfly Design won the fiction category in Joel Friedlander's May ebook cover design awards for the cover of White Sea Rising (you can see the cover in a previous post).

We'd also like to share a few more recently released covers.

You can see more covers and read customer testimonials at www.bookflydesign.com.

To see new covers as they're released, like us on Facebook.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Congrats on the win! That cover is fantastic. Totally envy-inducing. 

Rue


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

I drool a little every time I come in here.
Congrats on the award! Definitely well-deserved, and I can't wait to write something I can contract you guys for.


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

> Congrats on the win! That cover is fantastic. Totally envy-inducing.


Thanks, Rue! You have fantastic covers as well.



> I drool a little every time I come in here.
> Congrats on the award! Definitely well-deserved, and I can't wait to write something I can contract you guys for.


Thank you! The cover for Squeal makes me, well, squeal. 



> Gorgeous, and all unique! Very talented.


Thanks for the kind words! Your books look intriguing.


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

Gorgeous covers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravenandblack (Jan 27, 2014)

Congrats on the win. Well deserved. Your covers are stunning


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

good lord. Gorgeous!


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for taking a look. We'll share some new covers soon.


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to drop by and share the exciting news that Bookfly won the fiction category in the June ebook cover design contest for The Broken Heart Diet.










We also wanted to share some more recently released covers.
























You can see more covers and read customer testimonials at BookflyDesign.com.

To see new covers as they're released, like us on Facebook.

We are currently booking cover design and editing for October, November, and December. Please don't hesitate to contact us with questions about our services or ask us to hold a spot for you.

Thanks for looking, and have a great weekend!


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Just wanted to share two recent cover designs by Bookfly.

_Spirit Prophecy_ is the sequel to _Spirit Legacy_ (posted earlier in this thread), and _Rewinder_ is a time travel sci-fi thriller available for preorder on Amazon.

















You can see more of my portfolio at www.bookflydesign.com.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Excited to share that Bookfly's cover for _The Living End_ won the fiction category at this month's ebook cover design awards over at  TheBookDesigner.com!

Here's what Joel had to say about the design: "Creepy and beautiful at the same time, with deftly treated typography. And the care the designer has taken with every small detail of this cover is impressive. But it all adds up to a real winner."

Here's that cover and a couple other recent designs:
























Like our Facebook page to see more covers as they're released!
You can also see more of our work, learn about our services, and read customer testimonials at BookflyDesign.com.

We're almost full for cover design in November, but we have some slots available in December. 
For editing, we're booking for January and beyond.

Contact us to reserve your spot.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Euf. These are so beautiful it hurts. Have you ever thought about tutorials? As a fellow book-cover designer I would be all over that like white on rice.


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

Sylvia R. Frost said:


> Euf. These are so beautiful it hurts. Have you ever thought about tutorials? As a fellow book-cover designer I would be all over that like white on rice.


I would totally pay for tutorials.


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks so much, Sylvia and Shayne! Tutorials, eh? Just out of curiosity, is there anything in particular you'd be interested in learning about?


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Custom typograpyh, your texture use and how you make your covers look so 3-d, particularly you use of lighting. Layout, and then maybe photo manipulation. I know for me just seeing how your work-flow would be invaluable. Your use of blurring and focus really gives it that 3-d feel and your textures give it that authentic look. You really make the scenes feel alive and fully dimensional. I'd also be super curious what portion of your covers are photo-manipulated and what are custom illustrations. 

TLDR; Everything.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, I think your covers have the best typography I've seen on book cover designs.


----------



## Michael Parnell (Aug 25, 2014)

I love those covers.


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks, A.A. and Michael, for the kind words!

And thanks, Sylvia, for the comprehensive list--gives me something to think about! If I end up doing some tutorials, I'll definitely let you know. In the meantime, here's a spoiler:



> I'd also be super curious what portion of your covers are photo-manipulated and what are custom illustrations.


Actually, none of my covers are purely illustrations in that I don't draw images from scratch, but they are custom photo manipulations. I do a lot of work combining images (stock photos, public domain images, etc.--for example, I think the cover for The Living End used thirteen images). When it's put together, I draw on lighting effects and add textures and adjustment layers. I start thinking about the type before I start to think about other elements, so the graphics can be planned around the type.

But that's just my approach. Everyone has a method that works best for them!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

BookflyDesign said:


> Thanks, A.A. and Michael, for the kind words!
> 
> And thanks, Sylvia, for the comprehensive list--gives me something to think about! If I end up doing some tutorials, I'll definitely let you know. In the meantime, here's a spoiler:
> Actually, none of my covers are purely illustrations in that I don't draw images from scratch, but they are custom photo manipulations. I do a lot of work combining images (stock photos, public domain images, etc.--for example, I think the cover for The Living End used thirteen images). When it's put together, I draw on lighting effects and add textures and adjustment layers. I start thinking about the type before I start to think about other elements, so the graphics can be planned around the type.
> ...


Then I'd definitely be most interest in your lighting and texture use.


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

> Then I'd definitely be most interest in your lighting and texture use.


Thanks, Sylvia, that's good to know!

I finally got a chance to drop by to update the thread and share some more recently released covers from a range of genres.






































We try to keep our Facebook page updated with covers as they're released, and you can also see more at BookflyDesign.com.

An author needed to shift her production schedule, so one cover design slot just opened up in the second half of November. We also have one opening left in mid-December, and we're booking into January and February for both cover design and editing.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Happy New Year, Kboarders!

Just realized it's been a long time since we've updated our thread, so here are a few recent cover designs. We've been lucky enough to have the chance to work on some exciting series across various genres. Also, we were excited to win the fiction category of TheBookDesigner.com's  November ebook cover design awards for _The Secret Heart_ by Erin Satie.

We'll try not to wait so long before updating this thread again, but you can also see new covers by following our Facebook page  or checking out our website.

If you're interested in booking cover design or copyediting services, we'd love to hear from you. Our next openings for cover design are in late February, and copyediting slots are available starting in April.

Thanks, and hope everyone's 2015 is off to a good start!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Everytime I see your covers my designer self cries out in pure jealous agony. 

aka:

Great job! ;-)


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Sylvia R. Frost said:


> Everytime I see your covers my designer self cries out in pure jealous agony.
> 
> aka:
> 
> Great job! ;-)


Thanks, Sylvia. Looking forward to the launch of S. Frost Designs!



> I keep a folder of "cover inspirations" on my hard drive for all the cool covers I see while catching up on book blogs, and it's 99% tradpubbed covers. I almost never add covers by designers working for indies. But that other 1% of covers is mostly your work. Seriously, they're fantastic. I usually design for myself but I'll probably be in touch to reserve a spot soon because you're soooo much better than me.


Wow! Quite an honor to be part of that 1%. Would love to work with you in the future. Judging by your Cthulu badge, I think we'd be a good fit!


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

Impressive covers, Barfly. Bookmarked.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I love those Erin Satie covers!


----------



## BookflyDesign (Oct 22, 2013)

Kirkee said:


> Impressive covers, Barfly. Bookmarked.


Thanks, Kirkee. Appreciate it! 



Lydniz said:


> I love those Erin Satie covers!


Thanks very much, Lydniz. More of this series to come in 2015!


----------

